# What's something you've always wanted to do but haven't...yet?



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Kickin it off with...

Drive in a semi truck demolition derby!!


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

base jump off the Royal Gorge


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

blanket said:


> base jump off the Royal Gorge


CRAZY!!!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

First of all I completely misread that title.... thought it said "someone" not "something"....I was a little concerned there for a second...

I'd have to say I've always wanted to write a book. Written some short stories years ago, but never gotten around to the book part.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

crehberg said:


> First of all I completely misread that title.... thought it said "someone" not "something"....I was a little concerned there for a second...
> 
> I'd have to say I've always wanted to write a book. Written some short stories years ago, but never gotten around to the book part.


Oh my goodness...I can only imagine what the responses to that question would be around here lol!! 

Fiction or non fiction?


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> CRAZY!!!


been something I have wanted to do since the early 70's. Wife said not until the kids were grown and now that time is past, now probably to old but you asked.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Lol...never to old!! I'm just not a heights person...like at all.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

blanket said:


> base jump off the Royal Gorge


At first I thought you said this:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Royal_George_(1756)

Not this:
https://royalgorgebridge.com/


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crehberg said:


> First of all I completely misread that title.... thought it said "someone" not "something"....I was a little concerned there for a second...
> 
> I'd have to say I've always wanted to write a book. Written some short stories years ago, but never gotten around to the book part.


LMAO I read it the same way,I was like oh this will be good


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have always wanted to open a soup kitchen to feed the hungry.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Visit Australia & New Zealand to tour the stations (ranches) and wilds, not cities.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Fire Poi...first, with LED wands. Then eventually dance with fire...













* Here is an example of the LED poi...*


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I want to make another horse trek in Central Asia. Kyrgyzstan was fun but it is too small. Probably too old now, but it is fun to think about. I will be making a pack trip into the Gila Wilderness in a few weeks, that will have to do.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

Judge a Rhodesian Ridgeback show in the USA


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Learn to fly, buy a helicopter to make quick trips to my brothers and our UP deer camp.
Keep kicking my self for not doing it in the 1970's.


 Al


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Build a solid stone cabin.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

hmmm this is a tough one for me....
I really want to start seeds in a greenhouse....I think I will actually get to do that someday....

if it were the question others thought it was I would have said...
a threesome with DH or 4some


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I want to go hog hunting in Texas, hopefully in a year or two I'll have some time.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

HermitJohn said:


> Build a solid stone cabin.


Get stoned. Start.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Learn to fly, buy a helicopter to make quick trips to my brothers and our UP deer camp.
> Keep kicking my self for not doing it in the 1970's.
> 
> 
> Al


Like Rudy Enstrom. Did you know him? Get your medical and take a few lessons soon.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I want to get a float plane rating.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> I want to go hog hunting in Texas, hopefully in a year or two I'll have some time.


Plenty down here.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Been wanting to do the Alaskan cruise because I heard the excursions were all about the Pacific fishing. Would love to catch some halibut.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Plenty down here.


Save me some


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Drive to Alaska and back.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> LMAO I read it the same way,I was like oh this will be good


You guys are naughty!!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

CajunSunshine said:


> Fire Poi...first, with LED wands. Then eventually dance with fire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rave Queen!! That's awesome!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

muleskinner2 said:


> I want to make another horse trek in Central Asia. Kyrgyzstan was fun but it is too small. Probably too old now, but it is fun to think about. I will be making a pack trip into the Gila Wilderness in a few weeks, that will have to do.


Going for fun or for purpose?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Fishindude said:


> Drive to Alaska and back.


I've always wanted to do that too! I've heard you can drive for miles and miles and not see a single other person.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Cornhusker said:


> I want to go hog hunting in Texas, hopefully in a year or two I'll have some time.


I've read that there are some feral hogs here in AZ. Up near the Kiabab actually..unit 13B and somewhere over by Havasu on the California border. There's currently no regs that I know of. Might be fun to go check out.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

My Bucket List.

1) I want to see a volcano blow first hand.. And not a Hawaii volcano, a Mount St. Helens type. The next time they say an eruption in the USA is imminent, I think I'm going.

2) Witness open heart surgery. Did you know they won't let people do that? LOL

3) Get high on LSD or some other type of drug.. I've never done hard drugs.. going to have to wait until I'm terminally ill one day when I'm really old.

4) See a Great White shark first hand underwater.. I don't think this one is ever going to happen.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Murby said:


> My Bucket List.
> 
> 1) I want to see a volcano blow first hand.. And not a Hawaii volcano, a Mount St. Helens type. The next time they say an eruption in the USA is imminent, I think I'm going.
> 
> ...


Do 2 & 3 first because 1&4 will not let you finish your list....


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

TripleD said:


> Do 2 & 3 first because 1&4 will not let you finish your list....


Or do 3 first and then the rest immediately following and REALLY have an experience!


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

TripleD said:


> Do 2 & 3 first because 1&4 will not let you finish your list....


LOL. 
I'm sensible enough not to get to close to a volcano and smart enough to use a cage underwater.. hehehe..


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I also want to go on a road trip to Alaska. I've mentioned before my husband and I had planned to when he retired. I'm still not ruling it out. ~Georgia


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Or do 3 first and then the rest immediately following and REALLY have an experience!


Lol I was going to say do three first and do the rest shortly thereafter while you are tripping. At least you think you have done them all anyway.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Also would like to sail around the world on a small ish boat. Maybe 50 footer.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Going for fun or for purpose?


I thought fun was a purpose.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Build a place from the ground up on a property with a spring and have that be it...stone fireplace...final place for good...built plenty just never my own


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Tevis. I must earn a buckle before I die.

Muleskinner, how about the Gobi Gallop?
http://www.horsetrekmongolia.com/gobi-gallop.html


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

1. I too would like to go to Alaska and fish for HALIBUT and ship tons home. I love it and can't afford to eat it at $25/lb which is what it is in Milwaukee right now. Maybe a short cruise to see everything. (Kinda hated the one Carribbean cruise I was on, so not sure but others have told me Alaska is different).
2. I would love to visit every Marian (Catholic thing) shrine in Europe. Every one of them. And I would include "Walking the WAY" in Spain - it is 500 miles so not all of it. Path of St. James.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

RideBarefoot said:


> Tevis. I must earn a buckle before I die.
> 
> Muleskinner, how about the Gobi Gallop?
> http://www.horsetrekmongolia.com/gobi-gallop.html


Looks like a hoot. The problem is running, poorly fed, wormy, barefoot Mongolian ponies to death over rough terrain isn't my idea of a vacation. Horse care in Mongolia is poor under normal conditions. Racing across mountains and deserts is asking for trouble.

Every body talks about what great horsemen the Mongols are. Every horse you see over there has old and new scars from saddle sores. Knowing how to get the most distance out of a horse before he dies, doesn't make you a horseman. I once had a guide ask me if my saddle was comfortable. I told him that a pile of dirty laundry made for a comfortable seat, that doesn't mean it's a good saddle. His reply was, "not to worry, new horse only fifty dollars".

I can teach a monkey to ride a horse. That don't make him a horseman.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I rode horses in the mountains of Jamaica one time. It was a blast but I DO NOT like English saddle. Was kinda funny really when I saw the saddle I asked where the rest of it was. They asked me where I was from and I said Texas. From then on they called me John Wayne and gave me the most spirited horse they had.

He tried to throw me twice but didn't. I don't know how because I am not really a horseman I'm a farmer. I mostly held on because I didn't want to go tumbling down the mountain. Was great fun though.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Kickin it off with...
> 
> Drive in a semi truck demolition derby!!


 I used to do that every day. 

We called it Illinois roads!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Oh my goodness...I can only imagine what the responses to that question would be around here lol!!
> 
> Fiction or non fiction?


Non fiction: Probably a collection of short stories chronicling the life of the sharecropping farm families left here to tell the tale of that era. Not many have been written of this specific area for some reason.

Fiction: Something "old" John Grisham style. Don't like his new stuff much...but the older stuff was golden!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> You guys are naughty!!!


(Looks for spanking emoji...) Darn...ya caught us!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’d like to swim in the devils pool


----------



## pairofthrees (Apr 28, 2016)

Hike the Appalachian Trail, I may still do it.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

muleskinner2 said:


> I thought fun was a purpose.


True that!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

crehberg said:


> Non fiction: Probably a collection of short stories chronicling the life of the sharecropping farm families left here to tell the tale of that era. Not many have been written of this specific area for some reason.
> 
> Fiction: Something "old" John Grisham style. Don't like his new stuff much...but the older stuff was golden!


I would be your first customer!! You should totally do it.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I would also like to ride the donkeys down the Grand Canyon and swim at Havasu Falls. Lived here my whole life and have been to the Canyon twice. It was very cool but crowded and too touristy. I've hunted all over unit 9 on the west side and have been able to hike to parts of the canyon that aren't overcome with tourists and it's a whole different experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

my list is endless.
go to Las Vegas with $4000.oo to waste.
build a one room log cabin from scratch by myself.
be a industrial arts teacher in a high school
write a childrens' book about farm animals, and what they are REALLY like..
take a hot air balloon ride..


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Go to Machu Picchu.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Tibet, been wanting to go for a long time.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I just did it, I went kayaking with my son at the State Park yesterday, and and found that I love it!
Enough to seriously look into buying my own. I have so many lakes and ponds plus the State Park in my area to use.
It's something I didn't even know I was missing out on!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

doozie said:


> I just did it, I went kayaking with my son at the State Park yesterday, and and found that I love it!
> Enough to seriously look into buying my own. I have so many lakes and ponds plus the State Park in my area to use.
> It's something I didn't even know I was missing out on!


My nephew took me kayaking for my first time in Florida.. the water on the Gulf was too rough, so we found a quiet bay inland. there were alligators lying on the shore.. trust me, I didn't tip over, not even once..


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Murby said:


> My Bucket List.
> 
> 3) Get high on LSD or some other type of drug.. I've never done hard drugs.. going to have to wait until I'm terminally ill one day when I'm really old..


LSD is in a much different class than hard drugs like heroin, etc. Regardless of how the government classifies stuff.

I wouldn't wait a long time before taking it. You might have some insight that will affect the way you understand things for the rest of your life.

Incidentally, LSD is like being a glider, high above the ground. You're there, that's where you belong, and the world is good.
On the other hand, DMT is like being one of those star-drive ships you see on Startrek. You're flying headfirst into the future, no helmet, at 10 times the speed of light.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

doozie said:


> I just did it, I went kayaking with my son at the State Park yesterday, and and found that I love it!
> Enough to seriously look into buying my own. I have so many lakes and ponds plus the State Park in my area to use.
> It's something I didn't even know I was missing out on!


I love kayaking out in the ocean. I have an ocean kayak that I have been out about a mile and a half in. Love the peaceful quiet. Has two rods holders in it for fishing too but I have never been brave enough to do that in the ocean but have in the bay. I cant imagine hooking a hammerhead in that little bitty ole kayak. Seems most of my good times have to do with water. I must be part fish. Unless fish like to go to the mountains or something.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I think it would be really exciting to google everything on the internet and be known as HT's best googler


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

SRSLADE said:


> Go to Machu Picchu.


Go, it's worth the trip. Some of the houses have full time running water. Clay or stone pipes, I don't remember witch. As the tour was leaving I stole a drink from the basin. Seems silly, but it was a hoot.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> I want to make another horse trek in Central Asia. Kyrgyzstan was fun but it is too small. Probably too old now, but it is fun to think about. I will be making a pack trip into the Gila Wilderness in a few weeks, that will have to do.


I think I will make a point of avoiding places that end in -stan!


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I have always wanted to plow a HUGE field with a HUGE tractor, you know like Big Bud. I would like to "Cowboy" again.....getting too old plus I sold my tack but I still can dream. I have a shop in my mind that I want to build, I am waiting on finances. I would love to start a small business that is AG or Woodworking related that was ACTUALLY profitable and not labor intensive. I ran a combine one year picking corn, I would like to run a BIG one during the wheat harvest.
WoW! this sure has made me dream again. Thanks for starting this thread. I didn't know I even had a "Bucket List" and now it is getting longer. Dsmythe

P.S. Crehberg: When you write that book put me on the list for the non-fiction one. I love a good farm story plus I lived in South Georgia on a farm where share croppers used to work. It was interesting to see how they lived.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I would love to take a trip to Ireland. Don't see that happening though. Just don't have the energy for that kinda traveling anymore.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

be able to avoid running into idiots


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

learn to weld with confidence.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Have a pure heart


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> Looks like a hoot. The problem is running, poorly fed, wormy, barefoot Mongolian ponies to death over rough terrain isn't my idea of a vacation. Horse care in Mongolia is poor under normal conditions. Racing across mountains and deserts is asking for trouble.
> 
> Every body talks about what great horsemen the Mongols are. Every horse you see over there has old and new scars from saddle sores. Knowing how to get the most distance out of a horse before he dies, doesn't make you a horseman. I once had a guide ask me if my saddle was comfortable. I told him that a pile of dirty laundry made for a comfortable seat, that doesn't mean it's a good saddle. His reply was, "not to worry, new horse only fifty dollars".
> 
> I can teach a monkey to ride a horse. That don't make him a horseman.


You need to write a book, or at least start a thread on the life and times of muleskinner.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Have a pure heart


Already in development. Good work on the trail.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> I think it would be really exciting to google everything on the internet and be known as HT's best googler


Way to dream, Rad!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

A


HDRider said:


> You need to write a book, or at least start a thread on the life and times of muleskinner.


Agreed!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

HDRider said:


> Have a pure heart


That you have that desire says you're a lot closer than most.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

crehberg said:


> Non fiction: Probably a collection of short stories chronicling the life of the sharecropping farm families left here to tell the tale of that era. Not many have been written of this specific area for some reason.
> 
> Fiction: Something "old" John Grisham style. Don't like his new stuff much...but the older stuff was golden!


Just saw a documentary late last night on Robert Johnson...blues musician from back in the day. But the we're talking extensively about his early life as a share cropper...made me think of you


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Way to dream, Rad!



I've had an incredible life filled with some of the craziest stories you could imagine so I don't sit around dreaming of what could of been. Today is the youngest you're ever gonna be so go make memories before it's too late.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

4tu said:


> be able to avoid running into idiots


I'd suggest leaving the internet if you want to achieve that goal.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd suggest leaving the internet if you want to achieve that goal.


but sometimes it's is like watching a car wreck -- you just can't look away.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> I've had an incredible life filled with some of the craziest stories you could imagine so I don't sit around dreaming of what could of been. Today is the youngest you're ever gonna be so go make memories before it's too late.


I don't doubt a bit that you've led a full life and I'm sure you have some crazy stories. But I didnt start this as a looking backward post. This is all about looking forward and sharing things you'd like to do in the future. I don't think there's many people who pass thinuking they've done everything they ever wanted to do. This world is filled with far too many magnificent things!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Murby said:


> My Bucket List.
> 
> 4) See a Great White shark first hand underwater.. I don't think this one is ever going to happen.





mreynolds said:


> I love kayaking out in the ocean. I have an ocean kayak that I have been out about a mile and a half in. Love the peaceful quiet. Has two rods holders in it for fishing too but I have never been brave enough to do that in the ocean but have in the bay. I cant imagine hooking a hammerhead in that little bitty ole kayak.


 Did you know great whites can be found in Alaskan waters ?
A friend and I were fishing from a 12 foot boat INSIDE the Seward small boat harbor when we hooked great whites
They pulled us around that harbor and out into the bay. A Fishing tour boat noticed our situation and came and checked us out. 
We sold the rods with the fish on to two guys on the boat. 
They battled them for ages but eventually landed them. 
There were pictures in the paper and we were mentioned as small boys although I think we were in our 20s


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I've always wanted to do that too! I've heard you can drive for miles and miles and not see a single other person.


 Thanksgiving eve 1981 I drove from Haines Junction to Chickaloon without seeing a Nother live soul even the border station had a sign up that said If you need us call us and the phone number.
It started snowing just as I left Haines Junction and by the time I got to chickaloon there was well over 2 foot of snow on the ground and that’s where I met a semi leading a mile long line of cars.
Not alive soul anywhere along the route although I did see a car track in the snow for a few miles just outside of Tok.

Well over 500 miles.
On the only road into or out of the state that day.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

newfieannie said:


> I also want to go on a road trip to Alaska. I've mentioned before my husband and I had planned to when he retired. I'm still not ruling it out. ~Georgia


 If I can get back into Canada I’d be glad to drive you.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> I've had an incredible life filled with some of the craziest stories you could imagine so I don't sit around dreaming of what could of been. Today is the youngest you're ever gonna be so go make memories before it's too late.


 I too have been blesssed to do many of the things listed as dreams here. 
I am always thought I was dreaming up about things that could be and set out to do them however now the sudden change in my health has made me realize some of the things I dream about will be difficult to actualize. 
With that in mind I too recommend today is the youngest you’ll ever be get to those dreams !


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Fly an Airplane Solo. Go Bear hunting in Minnesota my wife is saying no on both but she has agreed to let me go fishing in the Gulf.

big rockpile


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

I feel kinda like raddad. I'm not saying I've seen it all or done it all but I have had a very fulfilling life. But in light of Songbirds comment about not looking back I had to spend several minutes figuring out what would I like to do that I have not done. I would like to run the Marine Corp marathon. I trained for it about 20 years ago and was all signed up when I tore my rotator 3 weeks before the race and never got around to doing it after that. I'm only 60 so it can still be done but the hours of training and running just don't appeal to me now like it did in the past, I have better things to do.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I don't doubt a bit that you've led a full life and I'm sure you have some crazy stories. But I didnt start this as a looking backward post. This is all about looking forward and sharing things you'd like to do in the future. I don't think there's many people who pass thinuking they've done everything they ever wanted to do. This world is filled with far too many magnificent things!


With all the magnificent things in the world to do, how are you spending this summer vacation ?

My "always wanted to do" list is always changing but I never pass up an opportunity to have fun when I get a chance. Being ready to take advantage of situations is what has let me parasail, fly in a stunt plane, pilot a 100' yacht in the English channel, fly to Paris just for lunch and to buy Olympic souvenirs, go 100mph in a pickle fork boat, go down water slides and off waterfalls in Guam, hell even killing my lion is because I'm just ready to have fun and open to opportunity. Some people will make a list and then just sit on the internet and talk about it, I'm a doer and get out and have fun.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> With all the magnificent things in the world to do, how are you spending this summer vacation ?
> 
> My "always wanted to do" list is always changing but I never pass up an opportunity to have fun when I get a chance. Being ready to take advantage of situations is what has let me parasail, fly in a stunt plane, pilot a 100' yacht in the English channel, fly to Paris just for lunch and to buy Olympic souvenirs, go 100mph in a pickle fork boat, go down water slides and off waterfalls in Guam, hell even killing my lion is because I'm just ready to have fun and open to opportunity. Some people will make a list and then just sit on the internet and talk about it, I'm a doer and get out and have fun.


Glad you took the hour to type that in and share.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I had time while coming down from my LSD trip


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I seldom agree with raddad but he has it nailed it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> I had time while coming down from my LSD trip


Colorful


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Colorful



Monday I threw the football with my 6 y/o grandson, we got 9 in a row. It was another highlight in my life, so you never know what your "always wanted to do" is gonna be because that wasn't on my list.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> With all the magnificent things in the world to do, how are you spending this summer vacation ?
> 
> My "always wanted to do" list is always changing but I never pass up an opportunity to have fun when I get a chance. Being ready to take advantage of situations is what has let me parasail, fly in a stunt plane, pilot a 100' yacht in the English channel, fly to Paris just for lunch and to buy Olympic souvenirs, go 100mph in a pickle fork boat, go down water slides and off waterfalls in Guam, hell even killing my lion is because I'm just ready to have fun and open to opportunity. Some people will make a list and then just sit on the internet and talk about it, I'm a doer and get out and have fun.


We have done some fun local things this summer...not as much as I would have liked to do for sure. Sounds like you've done some pretty amazing things and that's great..I'm envious of your adventures! I've been busy raising my kids by myself and as such, my ability to grab opportunity has been on a smaller scale and has invokved alot of tring to keep the lights on and fodo in the table. Not complaining about that at all...I love being a mom and it's the greatest adventure I will ever have. But now that my last kiddo is getting older I find myself thinking more about my future and the things I will be freer to do. I've been a mom since I was 20 years old so I have a lot of time to make up for lol!


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Warp 12 - ???


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I was a single parent and raised three kids on my own so I know first hand what it takes. One was a girl that went to Catholic school her whole life, she's the cream of the crop. I made dinner every night, helped with homework and can't count the number of wrestling, football, basketball, volleyball, motocross, kayaking events I went to. But if I got a chance to do something fun I just found a way and we managed. We did almost everything together anyway, most everyone thought I needed to hang out with people my own age and stop being a kid


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I’m pretty boring. I just want a tattoo.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Th


oneraddad said:


> I was a single parent and raised three kids on my own so I know first hand what it takes. One was a girl that went to Catholic school her whole life, she's the cream of the crop. I made dinner every night, helped with homework and can't count the number of wrestling, football, basketball, volleyball, motocross, kayaking events I went to. But if I got a chance to do something fun I just found a way and we managed. We did almost everything together anyway, most everyone thought I needed to hang out with people my own age and stop being a kid


Thats what I have loved the most about being a single parent! I love my kids and I love that we too have done most everything together. And like you...we have always found a way to make it work...maybe not fly to Paris for lunch..but still things that are meaningful and will be the memories I hang on to when I'm missing those days. But now that I'm facing the reality that my nest is going to be empty before I know it..it's kind of scary really. I've not known any other life and I miss my 2 older kids so much. Whats it going to be like when my Lil guy is on his own too. My heart breaks and is full of joy at the same time and it's hard! So..when the tears come, I try to look at the bright side and think of things I will be able to do that just weren't possible with 3 kids in the house. For me, hopes and dreams have seen me through some really hard times. If you don't have hope and you loose your dreams then what is there to look forward to in tomorrow?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I married a young rich English girl my second marriage so I went to England a few times, mother in-law bought us tickets to Paris because I inquired about the Olympics. We had a really good time


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I would like to have seen Pink Floyd in concert. Still have a long list of concerts I would like to attend but Kiss and Willie Nelson are at the top...and Andre Bocelli.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

oneraddad said:


> I was a single parent and raised three kids on my own so I know first hand what it takes. One was a girl that went to Catholic school her whole life, she's the cream of the crop. I made dinner every night, helped with homework and can't count the number of wrestling, football, basketball, volleyball, motocross, kayaking events I went to. But if I got a chance to do something fun I just found a way and we managed. We did almost everything together anyway, most everyone thought I needed to hang out with people my own age and stop being a kid


^^^This is how you lived up to your name, Oneraddad. Lucky kids!

And, don't ever stop being a kid, or else you will start growing old...as in crotchety old, lol.


.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I’d like to visit Ireland, Scotland, and Israel


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> Monday I threw the football with my 6 y/o grandson, we got 9 in a row. It was another highlight in my life, so you never know what your "always wanted to do" is gonna be because that wasn't on my list.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


>


So cute!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I'd like to go to Washington DC and see all the sites but I especially want to go to the Smithsonian Museums.

Graceland and hang out in the Nashville hole in the wall clubs to listen to music

Smoky mountains

Jam with some blues musicians from mussissippi..in Mississippi

Apprenticeship at a paint and body shop


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

snowlady said:


> Well, I’m pretty boring. I just want a tattoo.


To me there is nothing on a woman in a tattoo that makes her more interesting or beautiful, it's the heart that's important and that takes discovery of one that wants to invest the time to really know a person.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Go to s rodeo


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

4tu said:


> To me there is nothing on a woman in a tattoo that makes her more interesting or beautiful, it's the heart that's important and that takes discovery of one that wants to invest the time to really know a person.


I agree. The rest of the story is...our neighbor when I was growing up had one. A great big Jesus head with “In God we trust” under it. As a little kid, I was just so fascinated with it. It was always the same, always there, didn’t wash off, my six year old self couldn’t believe it. My fifty three year old self thinks it’s time I get my own.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

snowlady said:


> I agree. The rest of the story is...our neighbor when I was growing up had one. A great big Jesus head with “In God we trust” under it. As a little kid, I was just so fascinated with it. It was always the same, always there, didn’t wash off, my six year old self couldn’t believe it. My fifty three year old self thinks it’s time I get my own.



so your getting a Jesus head with in God we trust ? LOL just kidding.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I'd like to go to Washington DC and see all the sites but I especially want to go to the Smithsonian Museums.
> 
> Graceland and hang out in the Nashville hole in the wall clubs to listen to music
> 
> ...


We went to DC 4 summers ago while visiting step son and his family in Fredericksburg.
We didn't get to see the Smithsonian, although I'd love to see that, we did get to visit the Mall. (I think that's what they call it?
Lincoln Memorial, Washington Monument, WW2 Memorial, Viet Nam wall and all that.
We also took a tour bus around Fredericksburg that was very interesting,
There's so much to see, I don't think a person could see it all in one trip.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Cornhusker said:


> We went to DC 4 summers ago while visiting step son and his family in Fredericksburg.
> We didn't get to see the Smithsonian, although I'd love to see that, we did get to visit the Mall. (I think that's what they call it?
> Lincoln Memorial, Washington Monument, WW2 Memorial, Viet Nam wall and all that.
> We also took a tour bus around Fredericksburg that was very interesting,
> There's so much to see, I don't think a person could see it all in one trip.


So much history! I bet that was a great trip!


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

1. Build a home from scratch. 
2. Visit all 50 states. 
3. Bungee jump.
4. Visit every continent (only have South America, Asia, & Antarctica left)


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I would like to be able to do what my dog does but I am not able.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> So much history! I bet that was a great trip!


It was a great trip.
I'm kind of a history buff, so I probably enjoyed things the average person wouldn't care about.
Like the cobblestone street Mary Washington traveled when she moved off the farm into town.
I think it's called Rocky Lane, and according to the tour guide, she crossed the Rappahannock River with 6 slaves and a milk cow.
Near that is a 4 story building with only one story above ground that dates back to the Revolution. I think it was used to store powder and stuff.
There's a lot of Revolutionary war and Civil War history in that town, so I could be wrong on the age of that building.
Lots of battlefields, memorials, statues, etc.
Even saw a cannonball stuck in a brick wall.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> I would like to be able to do what my dog does but I am not able.


go ahead and give it a try, after all, it is your dog


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I've always wanted to go to Carmel California. I plan to when I retire next spring. I would also like to have my house in order. I am awful at getting rid of stuff. My husband left me with all kinds of collections.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

vickinell said:


> I've always wanted to go to Carmel California. I plan to when I retire next spring. I would also like to have my house in order. I am awful at getting rid of stuff. My husband left me with all kinds of collections.


Very nice place. I love Cali coast PC 1.

Go south a couple of hours to Cambria or an hour south to Big Sur.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> I would like to be able to do what my dog does but I am not able.


Yeah, I cant sleep as good as I used to either. Seem to be scratching more and more though so there is that.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> go ahead and give it a try, after all, it is your dog


"That dog will bite you" Lewis Grizzard.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I had late supper with Marilyn Monroe in Vegas many years ago she was a look a like entertainer at the Imperial Palace. I had taken a break from the tables and was getting a bite to eat in their Chinese restaurant and she came in and asked if I would mind company, I was the only one in there it was way after midnight, and may have been between shows. Great lady and did look a lot like Marilyn she was interesting good conversationalist, I think either like company while eating or was bolstering the Hotel and it's entertainment. 

I have had a lot of odd unexpected incidents that have rounded out a rather exciting life, not that I planned it that way but I did do everything in my power not to live and die within 60 miles of where I was born / graduated from.

I guess If Africa was like it used to be I wouldn't mind to go back but when everyone started wearing Nike T-shirts it lost all of it's mystique as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Sky dive


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

IndyDave said:


> I think I will make a point of avoiding places that end in -stan!


Where is your sense of adventure? The hotel rooms are cheap, and you can hire a guide for two dollars a day.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Riverdale said:


> Sky dive


I would never jump out of a perfectly good airplane..


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I would never jump out of a perfectly good airplane..


A pilot once told me there is no such thing.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Met a WWII bomber pilot that returned with a plane missing half one wing parts of the other and most of the tail. 
He said it still looked better than stepping outside for a stroll!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I want to go hog hunting in Texas, hopefully in a year or two I'll have some time.


South Carolina is closer and they got 'em in abundance. 

Not endorsing this place. Do a google search.
https://www.cedarknoll.com/one-of-a-kind-hog-hunting-in-south-carolina/


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

HDRider said:


> South Carolina is closer and they got 'em in abundance.
> 
> Not endorsing this place. Do a google search.
> https://www.cedarknoll.com/one-of-a-kind-hog-hunting-in-south-carolina/


I'm closer to Texas, plus my son lives there.
He has friends who have places we can hunt for free


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

4tu said:


> ...it's the heart that's important and that takes discovery of one that wants to invest the time to really know a person.


So true. 

I recently thought someone was something they weren't, and I lost a wonderful opportunity because of it.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I want to take a pack trip from Mexico to Canada.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I wanted to win the big lottery, but I don't dwell on it.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> I want to take a pack trip from Mexico to Canada.


That sounds like fun. IF I could haul the pack in the back of the truck.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> I want to go hog hunting in Texas, hopefully in a year or two I'll have some time.


Hunt Wart Hogs in Africa.


----------

